# The Most IMPOSING Skyscraper on the World's Top 10 Tallest



## XCRunner (Nov 19, 2005)

Sears Tower. It's so grand and extravegant... but then again not too extravegant. It totally kicks ass!


----------



## Art Deco (Nov 18, 2005)

I'd have to say the Sears Tower for now.


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

One word: Ryugyong


----------



## Art Deco (Nov 18, 2005)

Bu_Bastak said:


> and umm empire of lights... Empire state building is definately not imposing im sry to say..
> 
> Burj Dubai will definately be most imposing when its done :runaway:


The Empire State Building is "definitely not imposing"? I'M sorry to say, but like hell it isn't. It was built in 1931 and is still among the top ten tallest in the world, that makes it plenty imposing by itself. As if the 102 stories or 1,472 ft. height to the top of the antenna wasn't enough. It's _name_ alone makes it imposing. You have to either leave the island or go up to the observatory (which is still only on the 86th floor) to get an idea of how tall it really is.


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

Art Deco said:


> The Empire State Building is "definitely not imposing"? I'M sorry to say, but like hell it isn't. It was built in 1931 and is still among the top ten tallest in the world, that makes it plenty imposing by itself. As if the 102 stories or 1,472 ft. height to the top of the antenna wasn't enough. It's _name_ alone makes it imposing. You have to either leave the island or go up to the observatory (which is still only on the 86th floor) to get an idea of how tall it really is.


Isn't the observatory on the roof? It was August 2001 though so maybe it's changed. :?


----------



## Travis007 (Jul 19, 2004)

Taipei 101 towers over everything in Taipei.


----------



## Liz L (Oct 17, 2002)

Michigan Avenue, the ESB's observatory is on the roof - it & the gift shop are floor 86, and the "floors" above 86 are in the spire, which is topped off by a smaller observatory on floor 102 that's been closed for a number of years, though I understand it's possible to book it for small parties (wonder how hard THAT would be to pull off)???

And, not to pick on anyone, but if the Empire State is "definitely not imposing," please permit me to wonder what WOULD be?... 

I might also wonder if the crane perched on top of that wretched, decaying hulk in Korea were going to become as much of a "landmark" as the crane that was left on top of one of the unfinished towers of Cologne Cathedral for several hundred years, if I weren't sure that Kolner Dom is MUCH, MUCH better built. I suspect that hulk and crane will both be rust stains on the ground LONG before several centuries have passed, unless somebody decides to rescue the crane... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Art Deco (Nov 18, 2005)

Liz L said:


> And, not to pick on anyone, but if the Empire State is "definitely not imposing," please permit me to wonder what WOULD be?...


The Burj Dubai, of course! The only imposing skyscraper! :cheer: :cheer: :cheer:

:hilarious


----------



## CHI (Apr 17, 2004)

crazyevildude said:


> It is not a skyscraper. And even if it were it would not be the most imposing because it lacks any real bulk. Burj Dubai will be the tallest by a long long way, but it wont ever be the most impossing because of it's slender nature. As much as I dislike the building I'd have to say Sears. America skyscrapers in general are more impossing because they are not really decrotive. They are just huge blocks which gives a far more powerful image I feel.



I'd definately agree with that. Its why WTC 1&2 were the most imposing ever. Pan Am over Grand Central in NYC is also a winner


----------



## Liz L (Oct 17, 2002)

:lol: Art Deco, you have MOST definitely converted me from the error of my ways!...I do, indeed, see the light! 

:angel1: HAL- LE - LU - JAH! AMEN! :angel1:

***CHUCKLE*** :lol: :lol: 

Now please excuse me for a second, as I....
:rofl:


----------



## Urban Dave (Apr 18, 2004)

One word: Ryugyong

Totally agree


----------



## Liz L (Oct 17, 2002)

HMMM....Well, here I go stepping WAY out on a limb, and no offense, I hope (My ire is aimed at buildings, not forumers) ...

If that heap in Ryugyong is _imposing_ (See sarcastic comments on my next-to-last post), do we perhaps want to clarify the meaning of the word just a little? :down: 

The Parthenon or the Coloseum (Spelling?), for instance, can technically be called ruins, but at least they were cleary VERY imposing before time got to them, and it still shows. 

The heap, however, seems to have gone straight from construction to ruin without an "imposing" phase in between, so I wonder if the word really fits?....


----------



## Valeroso (Sep 19, 2004)

CrazyCanuck said:


> I'de have to think Taipei would look the most imposing as there is nothing else around it.


Took the words out of my mouth. The Sears Tower is also extremely imposing because of its colour! It's this huge enormous building, and because it's black, it _immediately_ stands out from the rest! But the most imposing I'd say is the CN Tower by far! It dwarfs the entire skyline, and can even be seen from a GREAT distance! (I'm assuming anyway)


----------



## wickedestcity (Jul 23, 2004)

def.the sears !


----------



## forvine (Feb 23, 2005)

Sears tower


----------



## sharpie20 (Nov 5, 2005)

Ryugyong hotel looks like a giant triangle tomb dwarfing the city...scary :shocked:


----------



## mr_storms (Oct 29, 2005)

Sears. Tapei 101, while dwarfing everything else, seems to fragile in appearance to be imposing


----------

